# Les Paul Standard? $1450 Edmundston NB - too good to be true?



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Pics are of a Slash model

Les Paul Standard | Guitares | Edmundston | Kijiji


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Don't think you're going to get a legit Slash model for that kinda scratch.


----------



## SingleCoil (May 13, 2021)

most definitely a scam


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The whole bridge area is wrong. Screw heads instead of thumb wheels??


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

No nibs, shallow neck angle, carved vs stamped serial. Hallmarks of a Shanghai Special LP.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I have recently been learning about how to identify scam LP guitars. I started doing it to identify a suspected fraudulent version of a Slash sig Epi that normally would easily cost more than $1000 used. I had it found one locally for $550. I learned that one way to identify a fraudulent LP is to look at the knobs. The centre point of the knob for the neck volume should sit slightly behind the imaginary line made by the tailpiece. This one is slightly in front. I compared it to other Gibson LP Slash models and it doesn't look the same.


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

The ad is now gone, but someone posted this response ad: 

Counterfeit Gibson Les Paul | Guitars | Edmundston | Kijiji


----------



## xfitxl (May 2, 2018)

BlueRocker said:


> Pics are of a Slash model
> 
> Les Paul Standard | Guitares | Edmundston | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 373510


do you recall the name of the buyer, I am close to that location, will keep an eye out and am on kijiji pretty often as well.. missed this one before it was taken down. Cheers


----------



## xfitxl (May 2, 2018)

obviously a chibson, way too many of those showing up recently at ridiculous prices!


----------

